# Do black morels grow in il



## Tool fan

Was just curious about this never found any ?


----------



## Already Gone

I found a couple dozen in Kendall County 20 years ago this spring. I have seen but a handful since. That does not mean they aren't happening. I just don't do a lot of early season hunting these days.


----------



## Tool fan

More specifically in west central


----------



## Tool fan

Tool fan said:


> More specifically in west central





Already Gone said:


> I found a couple dozen in Kendall County 20 years ago this spring. I have seen but a handful since. That does not mean they aren't happening. I just don't do a lot of early season hunting these days.


Thanks for the info that’s hour and a half east


----------



## sharky597

Same here. Found a small patch about ten years ago. Think it was Sangamon County. The blacks I've found on a consistent basis were in piney areas in MI.


----------



## nutsak

Yes, They are normally very small. It is a very short window when I see them. Often times if we have a late frost it seems to prevent the black morels from getting a chance to grow.

In my opinion the black morels are the hardest to find. They often get overlooked as soil and don't pop out like the big yellows and grays do.

Also, blacks tend to like burn areas or trees that have been stuck by lightening.


----------



## Tool fan

Awesome thanks for the help


----------



## Tool fan

So am I looking for grey temps or cooler


----------



## anliyo

Found some good patches of blacks last yr in Marion County in late March.


Tool fan said:


> Was just curious about this never found any ?


----------



## Tool fan

anliyo said:


> Found some good patches of blacks last yr in Marion County in late March.


Cool man thanks for the info that’s like five hours southeast but I’m hoping to find some in the quad cities or a lil closer to home


----------



## duke

Tool fan said:


> Cool man thanks for the info that’s like five hours southeast but I’m hoping to find some in the quad cities or a lil closer to home


Where do you live Tool fan? I'm from Kewanee so you might not be to far away. Do you ever go to the Stark County Morel Mushroom Festival? May 5th this year in Toulon.


----------



## Tool fan

duke said:


> Where do you live Tool fan? I'm from Kewanee so you might not be to far away. Do you ever go to the Stark County Morel Mushroom Festival? May 5th this year in Toulon.


Was thinking of going this year I’m from rock island


----------



## Cls_74

Tool fan said:


> More specifically in west central


I'm from Springfield, had to create a new account. Lost access to my email I signed up with and couldn't remember password.

I have o ly found them a few times, mainly in Menard County, but have also found a few one time in Cass. As odd as it may sound, I found them later in the season. Definitely were blacks, not half -frees/peckerheads, although they were just as delicate. Mainly found them around ash and under thick shrubs. Just happemed upon them but can find them nearly every year same spot in Menard.

I have never found them in Sangamon or Christian Counties.


----------



## Tool fan

Cls_74 said:


> I'm from Springfield, had to create a new account. Lost access to my email I signed up with and couldn't remember password.
> 
> I have o ly found them a few times, mainly in Menard County, but have also found a few one time in Cass. As odd as it may sound, I found them later in the season. Definitely were blacks, not half -frees/peckerheads, although they were just as delicate. Mainly found them around ash and under thick shrubs. Just happemed upon them but can find them nearly every year same spot in Menard.
> 
> I have never found them in Sangamon or Christian Counties.


Thanks for the info this will be my third year and never found any of them so was just seeing if I needed to start early or what knowledge I could soak up


----------



## Cls_74

Tool fan said:


> Thanks for the info this will be my third year and never found any of them so was just seeing if I needed to start early or what knowledge I could soak up


I've never specifically targeted blacks in the early season or really ever. Both counties I just happened upon them and only Menard has produced each year. 

If you can find a good stand of ash in a cool shady spot I'd check it throughout the season.


----------



## bev

I have found my blacks in the same spots for over 30years now and most of my trees are black cherry. Yes very hard to find. I will start looking for them when my redbud blooms start to open.


----------



## duke

Tool fan said:


> Was thinking of going this year I’m from rock island


Hope you do we will be having Morel soup, fried Morels, and our Morel auction plus vendors and plenty of Morel enthusiasts!


----------

